

Logo and Icon designers  - aishiteru28

hi, I am currently developing a website and I am not the most talented graphic designer out there. The theme of my page is playfulness - kind of like the 2005 Charlie and chocolate factory or Katy Perry's California Girl. I have the general template set up, but want to add in Logos and Icon/Badges to make the page more alive.<p>Does anyone have any freelancer to recommande or is a freelancer themselves looking for work, please pm me. Thank you!
======
smolsky
Is there a "PM" feature? Well, in any case, I can highly recommend this lady:
<http://nadya.smolsky.net> :) Please see her portfolio under "Web", "Academy
of Arts" and "Identity" sections.

